# Battery drain problem on Compass Motorhome solved.



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

I have found the cause of our battery drain. We were finding that our leisure battery voltage was down to about 10 volts after 3 weeks non usage. It seems that the master switch at the entrance of the van only cuts off the actual items being used i.e lights, toilet etc but does not disconnect the actual battery. If I leave the main control panel on “leisure” or “vehicle” there is a constant 70 mA drain (coil on a relay) even if the master switch at the entrance is switched off. Now 70 mA is not a lot of power but it equates to about 40% of the battery capacity over 3 weeks. 

I now make sure that the main panel is switched to the central (off) position and no more flat batteries. 

Regards

John C


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

John,
you just solved my problem too...I have the same MH, and it too was flattening the 2nd battery because of this switch. Thank you  

Les


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Battery going flat.*



Rocles said:


> John,
> you just solved my problem too...I have the same MH, and it too was flattening the 2nd battery because of this switch. Thank you
> 
> Les


I think that there is a design fault and I was planning to contact Compass but never got round to it. How is your van, we have had ours back twice for lots of niggling problems. My pet hate is that the sink in the loo does not drain properly. Other moan is the rust on the engine but hopefully peugeot will get their act together soon

regards

John


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

John,

I have an Avantgarde 100 with the same 12v setup. I was convinced my 12v system had a fault and checked through everything........until I realised my daughter must have flicked the 2nd switch on the way out. Moral of the story, don't let your kids on your new van (only kidding).

Tim


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Battery going flat.*



johnc said:


> Rocles said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


Hi John,
we are delighted with the van...sink drains ok on ours. I contacted Peugeot local dealership for its 1000 mile free service, and raised the water ingress with them. They didn't have any info then, but on checking with head office, called me back, acknowledged its a known issue and booked van in for a full days work, and its all resealed/derusted/sheilded etc...they will only do it if you insist, but i'm very happy with the work.

Les


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a problem with our 180 battery charging at all at the moment, we have tried everything but it simply not charge using the mains hookup.


----------

